# Gewicht > Overgewicht >  Acaibessen

## loesdewater

Ik heb gehoord dat deze Acaibessen erg goed blijken zijn voor afvallen.

mening graag.

----------


## loesdewater

Ik heb ze toch gekocht omdat ik op verschillende forums, referenties had gelezen. Ik gebruik het nu al een paar dagen en mijn eerste bevindingen zijn positief.

----------


## Agnes574

Wat doen die bessen precies dan???

----------


## loesdewater

Hoi Agnes,
Volgens diverse bronnen op het internet zorgt acai ervoor dat je stofwisseling versnelt, en zorgt ervoor dat je doorzettings vermogen verhoogt wordt. 
Dus ik denk dat je hierdoor zelf meer gaat bewegen enzo  :Smile:  Ik ben benieuwd wat het met mij doet. De smaak is wel goed  :Smile: 
X Loes

----------


## gossie

Zijn acai-bessen tropisch?

----------


## loesdewater

Volgens mij wel wat ik op internet kan vinden.

----------


## Lisa2002

Acaibessen - acaiberry900.nl Ik heb de bestelling zoals beloofd op tijd ontvangen en de pillen werken fantastisch.

----------


## Barabas

Er zijn op de markt een heleboel "vetverbranders" te krijgen. Een vetverbrander is een stof die ervoor zorgt dat je overtollig vet verbrand wordt, zodat je dus gewicht verliest bij het innemen ervan, althans dat is de theorie...
De vraag is, wat is een vetverbrander??? Dat is in wezen heel eenvoudig, je hebt er een heleboel alle dagen rondom U zonder dat je het beseft... De meeste "zure" zaken zijn vetverbranders of maw een vetverbrander is eigenlijk een zuur. Er zijn veel fruitsoorten waarin zuur aanwezig is, waarbij men kan denken aan citroen, bepaalde bessoorten, ananas, en nog veel andere soorten. Er zijn ook sommige groenten waarin zuur aanwezig is, en dan denkt men bv aan artishokken, als ik het goed voorheb, ook witloof en andere...
Ook azijn is een zuur, en ook azijn kan de vetverbranding bevorderen, dus vinaigrette kan ook wel als je wilt vermageren.
Het is zo, als je vermagert, dat je model van je lichaam ook verandert, en om dus bij het vermageren nadien niet te kampen te hebben met "overlappend vel" moet je dus proberen een zekere hoeveelheid beweging te hebben per dag ook. In principe raad men aan om te vermageren op goede wijze, om te streven naar 10.000 stappen per dag te doen (dan draag je een pedometer om dat na te gaan), wat ongeveer overeenkomt met een kleine 5 km wandelen per dag. Uiteraard kan ik mij inbeelden dat niet iedereen dat kan om één of andere reden, maar in elk geval, bewegen is de boodschap.
Om goed te vermageren is het dus zo dat je in principe moet streven naar een goede stofwisseling, wat betekent beter om de twee uur kleine hoeveelheden eten, dan éénmaal per dag je buikje vol eten, omdat je bij kleine hoeveelheden beter je stofwisseling op gang brengt en sneller zult vermageren. Eenmaal je stofwisseling terug volledig op gang is, zul je ook heel geregeld honger hebben, en dan moet je ervoor zorgen dat je je honger stilt, anders zal je je stofwisseling weer terugdraaien, een goede stofwisseling is nodig om op gewicht te kunnen blijven. Als mensen "verdikken bij het drinken van water en het ademen van lucht", zoals sommigen zeggen, dan ligt dat doorgaans aan een stofwisseling die volledig plat ligt, en enkel bij die weer op gang te brengen kan men stilaan effect hebben en beginnen vermageren.
Er zijn dus, zoals ik al zei, een heleboel vetverbranders, waarbij veel nu in pilletjes te krijgen zijn, wat het voordeel heeft dat ze in die pilletjes meer geconcentreerd zijn dan als je ze zo moet eten. Ik zie je bv niet elke dag een liter citroensap drinken, maar wel 3 a 4 pilletjes slikken van een vetverbrander die hetzelfde effect zal hebben. Welke vetverbrander je ook neemt, ze hebben allen één doel, en dat is je vet verbranden. Sommige vetverbranders, zoals die van aciabessen, schijnt ook wat vezels in zich te hebben, en zouden daarom je honger ook gedeeltelijk stillen, wil je echt je honger stillen als je écht teveel eet, dan kan je altijd vezels in pilvorm vinden bv bij kruidvat, en je moet ook niet bang zijn dat je er teveel inneemt. Meer vezels zal je stoelgang verzachten, en vezels nemen ook gedeeltelijk het teveel aan vet mee die je dan afscheid via de stoelgang. Vezels zijn dus goed als je wilt gewicht kwijtraken, en zorgen ervoor dat je eetlust niet te groot is, en bevordert ook je stoelgang, want soms eet je te weinig vezels als je kleinere hoeveelheden eet, en dan zou je gaan verstoppen, wat ook niet goed is.
Kortom, als je door je eetpatroon niet meteen vermagert en niet meteen veel kan veranderen aan je eetpatroon omdat je bv bepaalde "eetverplichtingen" hebt door eoa ziekte, dan kan je geholpen worden met een vetverbrander.
In feite komt het erop neer, een vetverbander in pilvorm kan helpen in bepaalde omstandigheden, maar kan ook niet alles doen, maar als je eenmaal je gewicht bereikt hebt, en je eet evenwichtig, met voldoende vetverbranders in je eten (citroensap, azijn, appelsiensap, anananas, en ik vergeet er nog....) dan zou je in principe op je gewicht moeten kunnen stabiel blijven. Het enige waar je dan ook beter rekening mee houd is de juiste vetten eten, en bij voorkeur zoveel mogelijk de dierlijke vetten vermijden (bv boter) en zoveel mogelijk plantaardige vetten verbruiken. De reden daartoe is dat dierlijke vetten van die aard zijn dat ze makkelijk opgenomen worden van je organisme, waardoor je makkelijk vetter wordt, plantaardige vetten zijn vetten die je lichaam kan verteren, en die dus niet snel opgenomen worden door het organisme. Olijfolie wordt heel vaak aangeraden, omdat het één van de weinige enkelvoudige plantaardige vetten is, en het is logisch dat enkelvoudige vetten makkelijker verteerbaar zijn dan meervoudige vetten, maar hoe dan ook, plantaardige vetten zijn beter als je wilt stabiel blijven in gewicht.
Omdat dierlijke vetten opgenomen worden door het organisme, worden die zoveel mogelijk afgeraden, uitzondering daarbij zijn de vetten uit vissen, een vette vis zoals paling, zalm, of makreel, kan geen kwaad, die vetten bevatten heel veel omega 3 en zijn ook makkelijk verteerbaar, net als de plantaardige vetten, als we praten over dierlijke vetten denken we dan vooral aan vlees allerhande.
Ik hoop dat jullie nu iets beter begrijpen hoe alles in zijn gang gaat..... ik kan daar nog uuuuren over vertellen.....

----------

